# Made A Baby Gate For 31rgs



## albertaoutbacker (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey all I designed and installed a baby gate for the 31rqs. The little one is 1 year old now and the Wal-Mart baby gate was not practicle anymore so I decided to tackle my first mod!! As you can see it very functional and when not needed it neatly tucks out of the way and still allows access to the wardrobe, it also very sturdy when up!
Here is the link and I hope it works as I am not real computer literate.

baby gate


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NICE JOB !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm missing something....

Does the gate swing down (the larger section) or are you simply removing it and it is stored at the bottom?

Either way...it looks VERY nice.

Can your baby stand up in there? The reason I ask, is I just removed my lower bunk on that side and it really opened up that area. This would then allow your baby/toddler to be on the ground (no chance to fall from bunk) and it would give them a lot more head room.

Here is what ours looks like without the lower bunk. I should have cleaned the area before taking the pictures...but you'll get the point.


----------



## albertaoutbacker (Mar 5, 2007)

the large portion of the gate slides down vertically on drawer guides (exactly what it sounds like, guides for drawers!) No she cannot stand up on the bed but she crawling around lots and it was getting m,e a little nervous thinking she may just push the other gate over (it was the kind that tucks under the mattress and then extends upwards 10 inches or so) The gate itself is very functional and even the DW can operate it effortlessly, which means more campfire time for me







Your mod looks great although in the 31rqs that is where the hot water tank and the bypass system are located and doing the mod on the other side of the pass thru would take away too much storage for my liking.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

albertaoutbacker said:


> the large portion of the gate slides down vertically on drawer guides (exactly what it sounds like, guides for drawers!) No she cannot stand up on the bed but she crawling around lots and it was getting m,e a little nervous thinking she may just push the other gate over (it was the kind that tucks under the mattress and then extends upwards 10 inches or so) The gate itself is very functional and even the DW can operate it effortlessly, which means more campfire time for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah...now I see how it works! Great idea for sure. I think this is a first.


----------

